
Show HN: B2B Partnerships Search Built with NextJS, ELK and GCP - maxonwards
https://www.partneroid.com
======
maxonwards
Hi all, we work with a lot with companies and brands on analyzing their
partnerships and built a version of this search tool internally and thought
thought it'd be really useful for other people to use.

So what does this do? Well, you can find and request information on company
partnerships as well as other data such as competitors and customer
demographics.

The front end is built using NextJs, the search is backed by Elasticsearch
(ELK stack) and we manage our containers using Kubernetes and all of this runs
off GCP. Happy to answer any questions about the tech stack in this thread.

This is an early v1 that's free to use and we’d love some feedback.

I’ve also added the product hunt link below. [1]:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/partneroid](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/partneroid)

~~~
marcusdigitz
In your "Sentiment" graph, dont you think `negative` should be red?

~~~
maxonwards
You know, I actually don't have a good answer why it's not. That is a great
suggestion.

